# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  همش شکست میخورم هر راهی رو میرم نمیشه  چیکار کنم؟

## hamidshams

سلام دوستان من بچه روستام پایه ام خیلی خیلی ضعیفه امسال رتبم شد پنجاه هزار ... نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم همش شکست میخورم هر راهی رو میرم نمیشه ... چیکار کنم؟؟؟ به نظر شما بهتر نیست درس به درس بخونم مثلا یه ماه ریاضی رو تموم کنم یه ماه شیمی و با این شیوه پیش برم؟؟؟ چون پایه ام ضعیفه ... بخدا دارم داغون میشم هم خودم هم پدر و مادرم خیلی خیلی دارم سختی میکشم ... هر کاری میکنم به بن بست میخورم .. افسردگی شدید گرفتم یه مدته ...

----------


## Isabella

سلام دوست عزیز.
شما میتونین برین سایت قلم چی و برنامه اش رو به صورت رایگان دانلود کنید چون بین آزمون های مختلف فعلا برنامه قلم چی از بقیه بهتره. 
تسلیم نشید و یادتون باشه اگر با تمام توان تلاش کنید، روزی از راه میرسه که سختی ها و دردهای امروزتون به خاطرات گذشته تبدیل میشن‌. 
به نظر من بهتره که هر ماه یک درس رو نخونید. 
چون ممکنه بعدا مطالب رو فراموش کنید و یا حتی از خوندن مداوم یک درس خاص خسته بشید.
فعلا برای قوی کردن پایه تون تمرکز بیشتری روی کتاب درسی بذارین و اگر تونستین سوالات آزمون های مختلف رو حل بکنید.

----------


## The JoKer

منم با نفر بالایی موافقم 
با برنامه قلم چی پیش بری خیلی بهتره

----------


## Mr Sky

*اگه پایت ناجور ضعیفه از کتابای سال دوم شروع کن...مطمعن باش تو وقتی شیمی دو رو خوب بلد نباشی از شیمی 3 درست و حسابی هیچی نمیفهمی.....نگران زمان نباش.تو شروع کن مطمعن باش میرسی...اگه پایت خیلی ضعبفه قلم چی رو ول کن........
.
.
اینکه درس به درس بخونی حماقته.فقط دل خودتو خوش میکنی بعد پشیمون میشی.
.
.
برنامتو مثل قلم چی بریز ولی بودجه بندیش طوری باشه که از درسای پایه شروع بشه.حجمشم متناسب با برنامه قلم باشه.....*

----------


## tabrizcity

سلام
دوست عزیز عوامل مختلفی میتونه باعث افسردگی بشه که یکی از مهمترینش مربوط به خودارضایی هست ولی در  حالت کلی برای مقابله با افسردگیت هر روز آهنگ شاد گوش کن + ورزش کن
و برای برنامه ریزی دو تا فایل زیر رو گوش کن :
همایش رتبه های 5 رقمی کنکوری
صفر تا صد برنامه ریزی

----------


## hamidshams

> سلام
> دوست عزیز عوامل مختلفی میتونه باعث افسردگی بشه که یکی از مهمترینش مربوط به خودارضایی هست ولی در  حالت کلی برای مقابله با افسردگیت هر روز آهنگ شاد گوش کن + ورزش کن
> و برای برنامه ریزی دو تا فایل زیر رو گوش کن :
> همایش رتبه های 5 رقمی کنکوری
> صفر تا صد برنامه ریزی


سلام داداش ممنون از راهنماییت ولی من میگم کنکور لعنتی زندگیمو به گند کشیده شما میگی خود ارضایی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اصن هنگ کردم از این حرفت

----------


## hamidshams

> *اگه پایت ناجور ضعیفه از کتابای سال دوم شروع کن...مطمعن باش تو وقتی شیمی دو رو خوب بلد نباشی از شیمی 3 درست و حسابی هیچی نمیفهمی.....نگران زمان نباش.تو شروع کن مطمعن باش میرسی...اگه پایت خیلی ضعبفه قلم چی رو ول کن........
> .
> .
> اینکه درس به درس بخونی حماقته.فقط دل خودتو خوش میکنی بعد پشیمون میشی.
> .
> .
> برنامتو مثل قلم چی بریز ولی بودجه بندیش طوری باشه که از درسای پایه شروع بشه.حجمشم متناسب با برنامه قلم باشه.....*


سلام ممنونم از راهنمایی شما من میرم آزمون گزینه دو و به خاطر همین ازمون باید کلی راه رو طی کنم .. حتی نمیتونم رو برنامه گزینه دو که میگن سبک تره پیش برم .. همش ضعفم رو پایه هست به نظر شما بیخیال برنامش بشم؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


سلام ممنونم از راهنمایی شما من میرم آزمون گزینه دو و به خاطر همین ازمون باید کلی راه رو طی کنم .. حتی نمیتونم رو برنامه گزینه دو که میگن سبک تره پیش برم .. همش ضعفم رو پایه هست به نظر شما بیخیال برنامش بشم؟؟؟؟


واسه آزمون قبلیش چند ساعت خوندی میانگین روزانه؟"مفید/*

----------


## hamidshams

> *
> 
> واسه آزمون قبلیش چند ساعت خوندی میانگین روزانه؟"مفید/*


 روزای اول هفته رو روزی چار پنج ساعت میخوندم ولی چون خیلی ضعیف بودم درست یاد نمیگرفتم و روزای بعدم به برنامم نمیرسیدم و کل هفته تباه میشد

----------


## shivA0000

شرایط سخت برا همه است ولی نوعش متفاوته!!!!!!!!!!!! بجنگ :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Isabella

با توجه به اینکه شما دارین گزینه دو (که آزمون خوب و تایید شده ایه) میرین بهتره که با برنامه همون بخونید
در کل از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپرین.
یه برنامه واحد رو برای خودتون در نظر بگیرید و با همون تا آخر ادامه بدید.
اگر بخواین برنامه های مختلفی رو امتحان کنید ممکنه در انتها سردرگم بشید.
اینکه بخواین برنامه قلم چی رو بخونید و آزمون گزینه دو رو بدین ممکنه برخی مباحث با هم تداخل پیدا کنن و شما نتونید با وجود ساعت مطالعه بالا به درصد دلخواه توی درس مورد نظرتون برسید
و شاید این موضوع دوباره باعث از دست دادن روحیه تون بشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamidshams

> با توجه به اینکه شما دارین گزینه دو (که آزمون خوب و تایید شده ایه) میرین بهتره که با برنامه همون بخونید
> در کل از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپرین.
> یه برنامه واحد رو برای خودتون در نظر بگیرید و با همون تا آخر ادامه بدید.
> اگر بخواین برنامه های مختلفی رو امتحان کنید ممکنه در انتها سردرگم بشید.
> اینکه بخواین برنامه قلم چی رو بخونید و آزمون گزینه دو رو بدین ممکنه برخی مباحث با هم تداخل پیدا کنن و شما نتونید با وجود ساعت مطالعه بالا به درصد دلخواه توی درس مورد نظرتون برسید
> و شاید این موضوع دوباره باعث از دست دادن روحیه تون بشه


درسته ولی مشکل من ضعف پایه هست و میخوام یه راه حلی واسه اون بیاندیشم یه کاری واسش کنم مشکلم برنامه رابردی نیست و همینه که منو سردرگم کرده آبجی

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


روزای اول هفته رو روزی چار پنج ساعت میخوندم ولی چون خیلی ضعیف بودم درست یاد نمیگرفتم و روزای بعدم به برنامم نمیرسیدم و کل هفته تباه میشد


خوب کم کاری از خودته.تو به طور میانگین روزی حدود 2 ساعت میخونی نباید انتظار داشته باشی پیشرفت کنی.مشکل اصلیت نخوندنه.......هر وقت که شروع کنی اولش خیلی سخته ولی بعدش راحت میشه....در مورد اینکه با برنامه گزینه دو بری جلو یا نه نمیتونم نظری بدم*

----------


## hamidshams

> *
> خوب کم کاری از خودته.تو به طور میانگین روزی حدود 2 ساعت میخونی نباید انتظار داشته باشی پیشرفت کنی.مشکل اصلیت نخوندنه.......هر وقت که شروع کنی اولش خیلی سخته ولی بعدش راحت میشه....در مورد اینکه با برنامه گزینه دو بری جلو یا نه نمیتونم نظری بدم*


میشه گفت ولی نه قطعی

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


درسته ولی مشکل من ضعف پایه هست و میخوام یه راه حلی واسه اون بیاندیشم یه کاری واسش کنم مشکلم برنامه رابردی نیست و همینه که منو سردرگم کرده آبجی


معدل کتبی سومت چند شد؟...اگه بالای 15 شدی بنظرم از نظر پایه مشکلی نداری.....البته اگه تقلب نکرده باشی*

----------


## hamidshams

> *
> 
> معدل کتبی سومت چند شد؟...اگه بالای 15 شدی بنظرم از نظر پایه مشکلی نداری.....البته اگه تقلب نکرده باشی*


 شدم 17و نیم نمیشد تقلب کرد .. تشریحی  خوب بودم

----------


## shivA0000

به نظر من مبحثی باید بخونی و کلا برنامه ازمون و چن ماهی ول کنی تو این چن ماه باید کولاک بخونی! از کسی که مباحث میشناسه بخواه(الزاما مشاور ن یه دانش اموز قوی هم میتونه!) تو برنامه ریختن کمکت کنه موفق باشی! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


شدم 17و نیم نمیشد تقلب کرد .. تشریحی  خوب بودم


پس پایت خیلی هم خوبه....مشکلت اینه که درس نمیخونی....برنامه گزینه دو رو هم ول نکن
.
.
.اگه ولش کردی اولش به یه آرامش اولیه میرسی ولی بعدش پشیمون میشی....خودتو گول نزن*

----------


## hamidshams

> به نظر من مبحثی باید بخونی و کلا برنامه ازمون و چن ماهی ول کنی تو این چن ماه باید کولاک بخونی! از کسی که مباحث میشناسه بخواه(الزاما مشاور ن یه دانش اموز قوی هم میتونه!) تو برنامه ریختن کمکت کنه موفق باشی!


 منظورت رو نمیفهمم آبجی شرمنده اگه میشه برام یکم تو ضیح بده

----------


## hamidshams

> *
> 
> پس پایت خیلی هم خوبه....مشکلت اینه که درس نمیخونی....برنامه گزینه دو رو هم ول نکن
> .
> .
> .اگه ولش کردی اولش به یه آرامش اولیه میرسی ولی بعدش پشیمون میشی....خودتو گول نزن*


به نظرم داری شما درست میگی یکم که فکر میکنم .... باید تمرکزم رو ببرم بالا

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


به نظرم داری شما درست میگی یکم که فکر میکنم .... باید تمرکزم رو ببرم بالا


بهتره بقیه هم راهنمایی کنن.شاید من اشتباه کنم.....ولی مطمعن باش پایت ضعیف نیست به اون صوررت
.
.*

----------


## hamidshams

> *
> 
> بهتره بقیه هم راهنمایی کنن.شاید من اشتباه کنم.....ولی مطمعن باش پایت ضعیف نیست به اون صوررت
> .
> .*


 ممنونم داداش دمت گرم

----------


## Hellish

شما که پایت ضعیفه عمرا بتونی با برنامه قلم چی اونم از الان که تقریبا درسها وسطاش رسیده بتونی خودتو بکشی بالا!اخه مگه میشه توی دو هفته کل درسها رو بخونی خودتو برسونی تست کار کنی در حد کنکور؟انرژی منفی  نمیخام بدم ولی حرف الکی هم نمیخام بزنم دلت خوش بشه :\

بهتره برنامه بلندمدتت رو خودت بچینی...و اینکه یک ماه فقط شیمی یک ماه فقط  ریاضی درست نیست!به هیچ وجه! ازمون هم شرکت نکن برات سمه الان!جز استرس و نا امیدی چیزی بهت نمیده چون شرایطت خیلی اوکی نیس!

بهتره با یکی از رتبه برترا یا بچه هایی که پشت کنکوری ان و چم و خم کار بیشتر دستشونه صحبت کنی مشورت بگیری واسه چیدن برنامه بلدن مدتت...بعد طبق اون خودت کوتاه مدت بچین برای خودت!

----------


## tabrizcity

> سلام داداش ممنون از راهنماییت ولی من میگم کنکور لعنتی زندگیمو به گند کشیده شما میگی خود ارضایی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اصن هنگ کردم از این حرفت


داداش میگم یکی از عوملش اونه نمیگم که حتما اونه شاید در کل به نظر بیاد کنکوره ولی در جز فرق کنه ولی اون دو تا فایل رو گوش کن بهت کمک می کنه

----------


## hamidshams

> شما که پایت ضعیفه عمرا بتونی با برنامه قلم چی اونم از الان که تقریبا درسها وسطاش رسیده بتونی خودتو بکشی بالا!اخه مگه میشه توی دو هفته کل درسها رو بخونی خودتو برسونی تست کار کنی در حد کنکور؟انرژی منفی  نمیخام بدم ولی حرف الکی هم نمیخام بزنم دلت خوش بشه :\
> 
> بهتره برنامه بلندمدتت رو خودت بچینی...و اینکه یک ماه فقط شیمی یک ماه فقط  ریاضی درست نیست!به هیچ وجه! ازمون هم شرکت نکن برات سمه الان!جز استرس و نا امیدی چیزی بهت نمیده چون شرایطت خیلی اوکی نیس!
> 
> بهتره با یکی از رتبه برترا یا بچه هایی که پشت کنکوری ان و چم و خم کار بیشتر دستشونه صحبت کنی مشورت بگیری واسه چیدن برنامه بلدن مدتت...بعد طبق اون خودت کوتاه مدت بچین برای خودت!


 نفهمیدم راستش

----------


## shivA0000

اگه پایت ضعیفه اونجوری که خودت میگی باید مبحثی بخونی چیزایی که به هم مربوطن مثل شیمی دوم فصل یک مربوط میشه به استوکیومتری! یا زبان فارسی تکواژ واژه و ندونی نمیتونی مشتق مرکب و یاد بگیری! اگه خواستی اینجوری(منظورم چن ماهی که میخوای ازمون نری)بشینی چیزای تحلیلی و تخصصی بخونی مثل ارایه ادبیات مسایل شیمی فیزیک ریاضی!
شایدم من دارم اشتباه میگم ولی در هر صورت این نظر منه!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hamid_MhD

عزیز هر ادمی مشکلات خاص خودشو داره و اینکه شما بجنگی و تلاش کنی و با این مشکلات ب هدفت برسی خیلی با ارزش تر و شیرین تره.
پس بجنگ بجنگ و این مشکلات رو برا خودت عامل حرکت و تلاشت قرار بده تا ب هدفت برسی ب جا اینکه این مشکلات مانع حرکت و تلاشت بشه.
 مطمعنم بخوای میشع پس بخواااااااه
تمام شرایطتت و سخت بودنشو قبول دارم ولی نباید باعث اهمال کارب و سستی تو بشه و باید اینارو انگیزه کنی و خودتو با درس خوندن و ی رتبه خوب ی رشته خوب و ی زندگی خوب برا خودت بسازی .
یا حق

----------


## shivA0000

اگه میشه نظرتون و بهم بگین
من چهارم ریاضی ام قرار نبود از تابستون کنکور تجربی بدم ولی الان نظرم عوض شده تو تابستون 10.12ساعت میخوندم با 300.400 تست 
کار درستیه که میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم؟
دلیلش هم اینه من علاقه ای به رشته ی ریاضی نداشتم و به زور مدرسه ریاضی انتخاب کردم معدل نهایی ام 16و خورده ای بود دانش اموز ضعیفی نیستم برا نهایی نمیدونم چم شده بود اصلا نخوندم اصلا وقتی دوستام میگفتن خانم مهندس هیچ حسی نداشتم اما الان که میگن خانم دکتر برام لذت بخشع!
منطقه 3 ام هستم و مشکلی هم برا یه سال دیگه موندن ندارم

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> اگه میشه نظرتون و بهم بگین
> من چهارم ریاضی ام قرار نبود از تابستون کنکور تجربی بدم ولی الان نظرم عوض شده تو تابستون 10.12ساعت میخوندم با 300.400 تست 
> کار درستیه که میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم؟
> دلیلش هم اینه من علاقه ای به رشته ی ریاضی نداشتم و به زور مدرسه ریاضی انتخاب کردم معدل نهایی ام 16و خورده ای بود دانش اموز ضعیفی نیستم برا نهایی نمیدونم چم شده بود اصلا نخوندم اصلا وقتی دوستام میگفتن خانم مهندس هیچ حسی نداشتم اما الان که میگن خانم دکتر برام لذت بخشع!
> منطقه 3 ام هستم و مشکلی هم برا یه سال دیگه موندن ندارم


اگه ریاضی و فیزیکتون خوبه برید  :Yahoo (3):  
مشاور حرف آخر اومده تو مدرسه ما به بچه های کلاسمون اینو گفت 
ولی من چون عاشق ریاضیم به هیچ وجه دل نمیکنم ازش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

در ضمن
استارتر عزیز 
من از نظر انگیزشی میتونم بهتون کمک کنم  :Yahoo (1):  
(کلا آدم مثبت و شادیم و اینو به همه هم منتقل می کنم) 
از نظر برنامه ریزی هم کمی میتونم راهنمایی تون کنم 
اینا کمکیه که از دست من بر میاد  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Navid70

> سلام
> دوست عزیز عوامل مختلفی میتونه باعث افسردگی بشه که یکی از مهمترینش مربوط به خودارضایی هست ولی در  حالت کلی برای مقابله با افسردگیت هر روز آهنگ شاد گوش کن + ورزش کن
> و برای برنامه ریزی دو تا فایل زیر رو گوش کن :
> همایش رتبه های 5 رقمی کنکوری
> صفر تا صد برنامه ریزی


برادر چشم بصیرت داری دیدی خودارضایی میکنن؟

----------


## Navid70

> سلام دوستان من بچه روستام پایه ام خیلی خیلی ضعیفه امسال رتبم شد پنجاه هزار ... نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم همش شکست میخورم هر راهی رو میرم نمیشه ... چیکار کنم؟؟؟ به نظر شما بهتر نیست درس به درس بخونم مثلا یه ماه ریاضی رو تموم کنم یه ماه شیمی و با این شیوه پیش برم؟؟؟ چون پایه ام ضعیفه ... بخدا دارم داغون میشم هم خودم هم پدر و مادرم خیلی خیلی دارم سختی میکشم ... هر کاری میکنم به بن بست میخورم .. افسردگی شدید گرفتم یه مدته ...


شما تایم مطالعت کمه حداقل 2 برابر این تایم باید بخونید مخصوصا که ضعیفم هستید تو بعضی درسا.
دنبال ازمون نباش من هنوز نمیفهمم ازمونی که به بودجه بندیش نمیرسید و نخواهید رسید ملاک قرار دادنش چه نفعی داره؟
شما اگه میتونی برای درسایی که ضعف داری دی وی دی بگیر یا بعضی دروس که خیلی تایم میگیرن مثل شیمی یا زیست.
ولی بهترین راه برای شما اینه یه مشاور بگیری چون کاملا از حرفات مشخصه برنامه ریزی و ترتیب خوندن و روشای خوندن دروس رو بلد نیستی.نیازیم به مشاور حضوری نداری همون تلفنیم انجام میدی کاراتو

----------


## tabrizcity

> برادر چشم بصیرت داری دیدی خودارضایی میکنن؟


*برادر شما جایی دیدی من گفتم همچین کاری می کنه؟؟ زبان فارسیت مثل اینکه ضعیفه یکم روش کار کن گفتم یکی از عواملی که میتونه منجر به افسردگی بشه هست نه اینکه گفت باشم داری این کارو می کنه برادر من*

----------


## mobin7

اینکه درس به درس بری خوب نیست
نمیخواد همه درسا رو با هم بخونی
برنامه مطالعاتیت رو 2 دوره بکن.
هر دوره رو به صورت زوج و فرد درس بخون. 
دوره اول:
زوج : اختصاصی که ضعیف هستی مثلا زیست - عمومی مثل ادبیات - عمومی (این اخری خیلی کم تایم بزار ترجیحا اخر شب)
فرد : اختصاصی که ضعیف هستی مثلا شیمی - عومی مثل زبان en - عمومی (این اخری خیلی کم تایم بزار ترجیحا اخر شب مثلا هر دو روز دینی)

دوره دوم بعد اینکه اون درسایی که ضعیف بودی رو تموم کردی برو سراغ درس های جدید
زوج : اختصاصی دوره 1 (زیست، تایمش نسبت به اختصاصی جدید که میخونی کم باشه جنبه مرور داره) - عمومی جدید - اختصاصی جدید (تایمش از همه بیشتر باشه)
فرد: اختصاصی دوره 1 ( شیمی، تایمش نسبت به اختصاصی جدید که میخونی کم باشه // // //) - عمومی که اخر شبا کم میخوندی مثلا دینی - اختصاصی جدید (تایمش از همه بیشتر باشه)

و در اخر نوبت به مرور و جمع بندیه که میفته نزدیکای کنکور و باید گزینشی درسارو شروع به خوندن کنی

ترتیب خوندن درسا رو خودت میتونی تغییر بدی
تو این برنامه تایم مطالعاتیت در روز باید حداقل 10 الی 11 ساعت باشه

ازمون هم فقط جامع شرکت کن
برا همینه گفتم مشاور به درد بوق هم نمیخوره هر کس باید با توجه به وضعیت خودش برنامه ریزی کنه. اینم پیشنهاد بود خودت سعی کن اصولش رو یاد بگیری بعد برنامه ریزی کنی.

----------


## Dayi javad

*این راهی ک تو داری میری من 4 سال رفتم ! 
ولی فقط آخرش ب هندوستان ختم شد !

بشین برادر از  فرصتت استفاده کن ! مطمئن باش همه مشکلاتی سر راهشون هست ک باعث میشه نتونن جوری ک میخوان پیش برن !

یکم ب خودت بیا ببین اکثر این نخوندنا دلایلی جز تنبلی و بهانه نداره ! شایدم الان این حرفارو قبول نکنی ولی ی روز میفهمی من چی میگم !
هر کی ناراحت بود ! هر کی درد داشت دیگ افسردگی نداره ! 

خودت تغییر کن روحیه و حالت روحیتم تغییر میکنه !

نه من میتونم راهو بهت نشون بدم ن کس دیگ ! نه کسی میتون تو  رو موفق کنه نه جلو موفقیتتو بگیره !

فقط خودتی و خودت ! فقط میتونی از بعضی حرفا درس بگیری و از بعضی حرف ها کمک برای خوب درس خوندن !

تو نه خنگی ! نه کند ذهن !  فقط تنبلی ! 

چون خودمم همین مشکلاتو داشتم ک آخر سر از هندوستان و  بابل در آوردم ب جای دانشگاه مورد علاقم !

اقرا باسم ربک الذی خلق*

----------


## Amin-jh

> برادر چشم بصیرت داری دیدی خودارضایی میکنن؟


حالا شما چرا جوش اوردی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hamidshams

> اینکه درس به درس بری خوب نیست
> نمیخواد همه درسا رو با هم بخونی
> برنامه مطالعاتیت رو 2 دوره بکن.
> هر دوره رو به صورت زوج و فرد درس بخون. 
> دوره اول:
> زوج : اختصاصی که ضعیف هستی مثلا زیست - عمومی مثل ادبیات - عمومی (این اخری خیلی کم تایم بزار ترجیحا اخر شب)
> فرد : اختصاصی که ضعیف هستی مثلا شیمی - عومی مثل زبان en - عمومی (این اخری خیلی کم تایم بزار ترجیحا اخر شب مثلا هر دو روز دینی)
> 
> دوره دوم بعد اینکه اون درسایی که ضعیف بودی رو تموم کردی برو سراغ درس های جدید
> ...


کاش میشد یکم بیشتر و قابل فهم تر برام توضیح بدی... ممنونم ازت

----------


## hamed_habibi

​عزیز دلم بخدا میتونی....صفر صفر صفر باشی تو 240 روز تو تخصصی به 75 میرسی تو عمومی 40 50

----------


## Amin97

> ​عزیز دلم بخدا میتونی....صفر صفر صفر باشی تو 240 روز تو تخصصی به 75 میرسی تو عمومی 40 50


با این رقبا نه نمیشه کسی که پایش ضعیفه از الان باید بخونه واس
کنکور ۹۷

----------


## high.target

_منم این طوری ام...
ولی شروع میکنم  شده شب بیدار میمونم عصر نمیخابم ...
که جبران کنم ی یاعلی بگ. و در جواب تایپیکم هم بنویس تا باور کنی....
یا علی_

----------


## amureza

ببین دوست گرامی چند تا چیز رو‌مطرح میکنم 
اول ازهمه هیچ‌چیز عمومی نیست مخصوصا راه های موفقیت
من شما رو نمیشناسم ولی مطمئنا بهتر از من میدونید ظرفیتای وجودی افراد با هم فرق داره این که یه نفر تو هشت ماه میتونه یه رتبه قابل قبول بیاره تو کنکور و یکی تو سه سال به همین خاطره پس اگر از افرادی هستید که هشت ماهه میتونن باید مثل اونا عمل کنید و اگه نه باید خودتون رو بشناسید و طبق توانایی های خودتون عمل کنید .
بعضی از اعمال به صورت غیر مستقیم تو ضعف اراده و این که نمیتونیم به نتیجه دلخواه برسیم تاثیر داره پیشنهاد میکنم سرچ کنید راجع به این موضوع دلایل مختلف رو ببینید و راه حل هاش رو پیگیری کنید .
دور خودتون رو شلوغ نکنید با افکار و کتاب های مختلف
اگر وضع پایه ریاضیتون ضعیفه نگران نباشید که برید از راهنمایی کتابا رو بخونید و از پایه درستش کنید

----------


## mobin7

پ خ یکم بیشتر توضیح دادم. پایت قوی شد ریاضی فیزیک رو مثل خیلی ها میتونی گزینشی بخونی. فصل های اسون رو بخون ولی کامل مسلط شو. اینطوری میتونی درصد بالایی توشون بزنی

----------


## Majid9731

> سلام دوستان من بچه روستام پایه ام خیلی خیلی ضعیفه امسال رتبم شد پنجاه هزار ... نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم همش شکست میخورم هر راهی رو میرم نمیشه ... چیکار کنم؟؟؟ به نظر شما بهتر نیست درس به درس بخونم مثلا یه ماه ریاضی رو تموم کنم یه ماه شیمی و با این شیوه پیش برم؟؟؟ چون پایه ام ضعیفه ... بخدا دارم داغون میشم هم خودم هم پدر و مادرم خیلی خیلی دارم سختی میکشم ... هر کاری میکنم به بن بست میخورم .. افسردگی شدید گرفتم یه مدته ...


 میشه بگی چیکارا کردی که به بن بست خوردی؟
منظروم اینه که اصلا کاری کردی؟
اصلا فکر کردی که چجوری باید برنامه ریزی کنی؟
بعضیا همینجوری میگن من به بن بست خوردم :Yahoo (39):

----------


## hamidshams

بهترین نوع برنامه ریزی برا یه فرد پایه ضعیف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## eskalis

> سلام دوستان من بچه روستام پایه ام خیلی خیلی ضعیفه امسال رتبم شد پنجاه هزار ... نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم همش شکست میخورم هر راهی رو میرم نمیشه ... چیکار کنم؟؟؟ به نظر شما بهتر نیست درس به درس بخونم مثلا یه ماه ریاضی رو تموم کنم یه ماه شیمی و با این شیوه پیش برم؟؟؟ چون پایه ام ضعیفه ... بخدا دارم داغون میشم هم خودم هم پدر و مادرم خیلی خیلی دارم سختی میکشم ... هر کاری میکنم به بن بست میخورم .. افسردگی شدید گرفتم یه مدته ...


*هیچ موقع خودتو تحقیر نکن .. مگه بچه روستایی چشه..

همین که الان توی این انجمن هستی حداقل امکانات برات فراهمه.. من بعدش با خودت.. یک ده روز کامل بشین دنبال برنامه ریزی و کتاب خوب باش بعدش بشین درس بخون..

اینایی هم که توی انجمن هستن زیاد از تو بالاتر نیستن صدتا میخواد واسه اینا دل بسوزونه..

دیگه نبینم روستایی بودنت رو انگ بودنی.. زاده هرجا هستی بش افتخار کن ..*

----------

